# Schatten bei Produktbildern



## Lostinspace (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo. Ich fotografiere Schuhe für einen Onlineshop. Bisher habe die Schuhe nach dem Freistellen mit einem Schlagschatten "geschmückt". Jetzt wurde ich gebeten, keinen Schlagschatten mehr zu verwenden, sondern die Bilder mit einem echt wirkenden Schatten zu modifizieren. Dazu habe ich ein Bild im Anhang hinterlegt. So soll es mal ausschauen. Ist das mit PS möglich und welche Funktion nutze ich dazu ? Vielen herzlichen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Wieso fotografierst Du die Schuhe nicht gleich vor weißem Hintergrund,
so dass Du den Schatten nicht nachträglich konstruieren musst?

Grüße
Markus


----------



## hierbavida (1. Februar 2008)

mit CS3 geht dies einfach. Aber zuvor den Schuh richtig freistellen.
Neue Ebene anlegen. Kopierstempel aktieren. Optionsleiste alle Ebenen aufnehmen.
In Palette Kopierquelle öffnen. ALT+Klick. Parameter in Register einstellen oder mit Maus ziehen, wenn alles ok ist mit Maus klonen. Neue Ebene mit Schuhklon in Grauwert (je nachdem, ob Spiegelung oder nur Schatten). Ebenen Deckkraft minimieren.

Ältere Versionen Schuh freistellen, auf neue Ebene duplizieren, Spiegeln, Verzerren-Neigen usw.. Grauwerte sh. oben

Edit: nehme an, dass mehr Spiegelung erwünscht ist. sonst sh. Markus


----------



## Lostinspace (1. Februar 2008)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wieso fotografierst Du die Schuhe nicht gleich vor weißem Hintergrund,
> so dass Du den Schatten nicht nachträglich konstruieren musst?
> ...



Deine Frage ist durchaus berechtigt. Ich bin durch den verwendeten Hintergrund limitiert.
Das heißt, dass der Schuh auf einem übligen gewölpten Fototisch steht, das Plexiglas zwar weiß ist,  aber nicht tiefweiß, sondern leicht durchsichtig. Ich war auf der Suche nach einem tiefweißen Hintergrund leider nicht erfolgreich. Aber hier im Tutorials gibt es ja auch ein Fotoforum. Vielleicht sollte ich da mal nachfragen. Freistellen ist ja auch immer echt Arbeit....


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Februar 2008)

Auch wenns vielleicht nicht mehr zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage passt:
Aber glattweise Hintergründe bekommst Du doch ziemlich günstig bei ebay.

Studio-Fotohintergrund Weiß oder Schwarz 160 g/qm 1x3 Meter NEU für bspw. EUR 8,90.

Grüße


----------



## Lostinspace (1. Februar 2008)

Sowohl Stoff als auch Papier habe ich schon probiert.Die werfen leider Schatten, da sie sich wellen. Ich bin kein Profi, aber ich denke es sollte ein harter Untergrund sein. So etwas wie eine Fotobox wäre das Beste, da der Schuhe aus mehrern Winkeln abgelichtet wird.
Danke Euch für die Antworten.


----------



## Lostinspace (1. Februar 2008)

Noch eine Frage....denkt Ihr dass der Schuh ( obiges Bild ) freisgestellt und nachbearbeitet wurde, oder einfach nur fotografiert ist ?


----------



## hierbavida (1. Februar 2008)

auf jeden Fall ist der Schuh unterbelichtet bzw. sollte er besser ausgeleuchtet werden, sh. Schatten unter Schuhspitze


----------



## Lostinspace (3. Februar 2008)

Das funktioniert leider nicht so richtig. ich habe nochmal ein Bild eingefügt, wo man besser sehen kann, wohin ich will. Ich möchte genau den Schatten unter der Spitze haben ! Die vermeintlich schlechte Belichtung ist gewollt und stellt somit die Ebene dar auf der der Schuh steht. Vielleicht weiss ja noch jemand einen Tip. Danke


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. Februar 2008)

Warum nicht einfach einen Pfad erstellen der als Schatten fungiert? Diesen mit Schwarz füllen und die Deckkraft reduzieren.


Alex


----------

